# Echolot Humminbird 727/ Ideal für Norwegen / von Angelgeräte Schlageter



## Echolotzentrum (21. September 2006)

*Humminbird 727 Echolot*

*Preis: 459,- EUR*
Katalog Download (siehe unten)




 
Kombigerät Fishfinder / Ideal für Norwegen !

Das Komplettpaket beinhaltet einen Dual Beam Plus Heckgeber XHS-9-20-T (20° / 200 kHz und 60° / 83 kHz bei -10db)
Dieses Gerät unterstütz alternativ auch die Quadra Beam (Tipp von uns: Mit Seitenortung!) und Wide Side Technologie von Humminbird. 

*Übersicht der technischen Daten der Serie 700*

5" (12,7 cm) FSTN (Film Super Twist Nematic) LCD Display
640V x 320H Pixel, 16 Graustufen, Hintergrundbeleuchtung
Sendeleistung 4000 W PTP (Peak to Peak) bzw. 500 W RMS für erreichbare Tiefen bis ca. 450m
Target Separation, Echo-Trennung von dicht aneinanderliegenden Objekten ab einer Distanz von ca. 64mm (2,5")
Wassertemperatur und zugehöriger Alarm. Der Sensor ist in allen Standard-Echolotgebern integriert
Geschwindigkeitssensor anschließbar (Zubehör)
Tagesmeilenzähler, wenn ein Geschwindigkeitssensor angeschlossen ist bzw. GPS-Daten vorhanden sind
Umfangreiches Sonderzubehör - Datenanschluss für GPS-Antenne (bei Combo Modellen inkludiert) oder GPS-Daten von anderen Geräten mittels Adapterkabel, Barometersensor und Funk-Echosignal-Empfänger (siehe SmartCast Echolote)
Gehäuse wasserdicht, Halterung mit Quick-Lösemechanismus
Aufbaumaß 17,5 B x 19 H x 11,4 T cm, Einbaumaß 17,5 B x 13,7 H x Einbautiefe 8,3 cm
Stromspannung: 10 - 20 Volt DC
Software-Updates, anschließbar an PC
Persönlich einstellbare Bildschirmansichten
Geteilte Bildschirmansicht mit Zoom oder Bottom Lock (Bodenfixierung) oder z.B. breiter und schmaler Sendekegel
Große Digitalziffernansicht, gewünschte Informationen auswählbar
Fischsichel (echtes Echo) oder Fish ID (Fischsymbol) mit Tiefenangabe auswählbar
Echtzeit-Echolotfenster am rechten Bildschirmrand zuschaltbar
Echolot-Signalverstärkung
Einstellungsänderungen bewirken eine sofortige Neudarstellung des gesamten Bildschirminhaltes. Dies ist auch bei angehaltenem Bildvorschub, zur genaueren Analyse des Echos möglich
Objektmarkierung am Sonarbildschirm mit automatischer Berechnung und Speicherung der Position des markierten Objektes. Dies ist Standard bei allen Combo-Geräten und mit optionaler GPS-Antenne auch bei den anderen Geräten
X-Press-Menüsystem, für den direkten Zugriff auf die wichtigsten Menüpunkte. *Deutsche Menüführung*
Dies ist ein ideales Gerät für das Angeln in Norwegen und der gleichzeitigen Nutzung auch in flachen Gewässern. 
Beachten Sie auch die Schnittstelle um vorhandene GPS Handgeräte anzuschliessen. Dadurch wird das 727 zum Combi GPS Echolot mit viel Leistung.


Bei Fragen: 05255 - 934700
www.angel-schlageter.de​ 
Rufen Sie uns an unter 05255 934700. Wir beraten Sie gerne und sehr kompetent!​ 
Unser Katalog 2006/2007 als DOWNLOAD​ 
Die einzelnen Teile stehen Ihnen bequem als Download zum Ansehen oder Ausdrucken zur Verfügung. Oder bestellen Sie Ihren Wunschbereich KOSTENLOS als Papierkatalog



​ 
*Reisen 2007* (Uwe Onken Katalog 2007) (PDF 1,63 MB)​*Daiwa Competence Center* (Daiwa Ruten + Rollen Programm) (PDF 1,65 MB) 
*Echolote + GPS *(GARMIN, Lowrance, Eagle, Humminbird, Smartcast) (PDF 7,60 MB) 
*Bekleidung* (Schwimmanzüge, Regen- und Thermobekleidung, Outdoor) (PDF 9,2 MB)
*Petzl Kopflampen *NEU* *(PDF 0,5 MB)
*Elektromotoren + Batterien* (Minn Kota, Zebco Rhino, Torqeedo, Motorguide, Batterien, Ladegeräte) (PDF 8,40 MB) 
*Kunstköder* (Rapala, Blue-Fox, Castaic, Duralure Meeresköder und Pilker) (PDF 4,84)


(Druckfehler, Irrtümer und Preisänderungen vorbehalten.)​


----------

